

Real-life bombs don't display time left - rpsubhub
http://www.quora.com/Do-real-life-bombs-have-big-LED-displays-indicating-how-much-time-is-left-until-they-detonate/answer/Kah-Seng-Tay

======
bruceboughton
Ask a stupid question, get an inane answer.

~~~
michaelcampbell
To each their own, of course. I enjoy reading something from someone who knows
what they're talking about, and although I could have guessed most of that
myself, I found his answer thorough and interesting. <shrug>

